# Problem with 3 ports



## xy16644 (May 20, 2011)

I'm having a problem with updating 3 ports on my system. I had a read through /usr/ports/UPDATING but I am still stumped as to why I am not able to update these ports. They are:


```
skipping p5-Net-DNS-0.66_1 /dns/p5-Net-DNS marked IGNORE reason: performed (6) emergancy restore
skipping p5-Mail-DKIM-0.39 /mail/p5-Mail-DKIM until dependency p5-Net-DNS-0.66_1 updated
skipping p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.1_3 /mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin until dependency p5-Net-DNS-0.66_1 updated
```

For p5-Net-DNS I have tried deinstalling it and installing it again but this has not made a difference. 

Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2011)

Try updating your ports tree again. Version 0.66_1 doesn't have an IGNORE line at all.


----------



## xy16644 (May 20, 2011)

Busy updating as we speak...will let you know!


----------



## xy16644 (May 20, 2011)

OK, updated my ports tree but that didn't seem to help.

When I try to deinstall and then install this port manually this is the output I get:

```
alpha# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for dns/p5-Net-DNS
===>   Deinstalling p5-Net-DNS-0.66_1
alpha# make install
===>  Installing for p5-Net-DNS-0.66_1
===>   p5-Net-DNS-0.66_1 depends on executable: ipcount - found
===>   p5-Net-DNS-0.66_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/Digest/HMAC_MD5.pm - found
===>   p5-Net-DNS-0.66_1 depends on package: p5-Digest-SHA>=5.47 - found
===>   p5-Net-DNS-0.66_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/IO/Socket/INET6.pm - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/IO/Socket/INET6.pm in /usr/ports/net/p5-IO-Socket-INET6
===>  Installing for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/Socket6.pm - found
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if net/p5-IO-Socket-INET6 already installed
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of net/p5-IO-Socket-INET6
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/p5-IO-Socket-INET6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/dns/p5-Net-DNS.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/dns/p5-Net-DNS.
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 20, 2011)

```
cd /usr/ports/dns/p5-Net-DNS
pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65 && make install
```
 ...might work


----------



## xy16644 (May 20, 2011)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> ```
> cd /usr/ports/dns/p5-Net-DNS
> pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65 && make install
> ```
> ...might work



That did the trick...many thanks!!


----------

